# Thoughts on a Move to a Breeding Tank?



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

I have a pregnant (gravid, if you prefer) twin-goldbar platy that is going to drop fry any day now. I can confirm that she has definately been pregnant for at least 3-4 weeks, but I think that she might actually be in her fifth week, and, while she hasn't been any less active, it looks like she might be starting to "square off". I've got a tank for the mother/fry ready to go, but when should I move her? I don't want to cause extra stress on her, but I also want to keep more of the fry than I usually do. I've always just let nature take its course and left my pregnant females just give birth in the main tank, so I don't know when it would be right to put her in the little tank. Thoughts? Opinions? Thanks in advance!


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

If your putting her in the small tank do it now. You don't want to do it to late and cause complications. I cant really say what time is best to move her but you shouldn't do it last minute.


----------



## PlatyLady (Oct 27, 2006)

I think it might be too late already. Crap! She's making an effort to keep herself near the bottom and hidden in the many plants. Well, I don't want to cause any complications, so I think I'll watch her and see what happens.


----------



## T4987 (Nov 25, 2006)

I would just let her have the fry in the tank shes in. You may want to try and remove the fry later if they look healthy enough to survive.


----------

